# No stimulus check; just a letter



## megame (Aug 1, 2017)

Over the summer, I received a letter from the White House announcing that I would be receiving a stimulus check in the amount of $954.40. However, to date, I have never received any money. 

My bank account is not on file with the IRS because I have never received a tax refund.

So my question is: What happens now? How long do I have to wait? And why is it only $954 and not $1200???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My guess is that the letter you received was a scam of some variety. 

Do you file US tax returns? And if so, is your reported income above the $75,000 level? Having "excess income" above $75,000 is about the only thing I can think of that would result in a reduction in the stimulus payment from the $1200 level. 

If you don't file US taxes (or didn't in 2018 or 2019, the base period they appeared to use), do you receive US Social Security benefits? That's the other base group they sent checks out to.

The other possibility is that your check went missing in the mail and someone may have cashed it for themselves.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Was your income above $75k or $150k if you were filing jointly?

For filers with income above those amounts, the payment amount is reduced by $5 for each $100 above the $75,000/$150,000 thresholds. 

Was the letter that you received Notice 1444?

If yes, then the IRS has a FAQ that describes what you need to do.

In short you need to request a payment trace to track the payment.

If the payment has not been cashed they will issue a replacement

If the payment has been cased then the BFS will send you a claim package which you will need to complete and return to them. They will then investigate and the outcome of that investigation will determine if they issue a replacement.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/econom...ued-but-lost-stolen-destroyed-or-not-received


----------

